# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Colorbond fence with Creeping Fig

## dastrix

Does anyone know if Creeping fig will stick to colorbond? Im having issues getting it to grow upward.. it loves to grow outward  :Frown:

----------


## skot

If your keen on the creeping fig, attached some wire or plastic trellis between the posts...the vine will cover it in no time

----------


## dastrix

We've planted the figs (yes its the name mentioned above) 
Ive put some wire between the posts but its not doing much  :Frown:  likes to grow along the ground and under the fence.. 
I guess I need to attach its branches to the wire and teach it, right?? 
Trellis, this kinda stuff? Where cna i buy it and how can it attach to colorbond?

----------


## chromis

I'm trying to grow ficus pumila up a hardi fence and it wont do it. Loves growing up brick work , likes to follow the mortar. I suspect it likes the the uneven porous surface to sink it's little root suckers into. So I dont expect it would like growing on anything smooth, It would grow up a trellis. It would grow up anything it could grip to. Dont use a plastic trellis use rough wood if anything.

----------


## chipps

This might sound dumb  :Redface:  
Is there a clear plastic film on the colourbond? 
Had a colourbond aviary roof, didn't know it was there till  it started to lift off after a while.  :Rolleyes:   Quite easy to peel away.

----------


## dastrix

The fence is brand new, i just want it covered with the fig. We chose the fence cause it was cheap... 
Theres no film on the colorbond. 
The fence runs east/west  :Frown:  but it loves to grow along the ground.. its strange.. perhaps ill get some trellis like you said from post to post.. 
Ill take a photo and show you what i mean..

----------

